# I Think My 12v Converter Is Kaput



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm hooked into shore power and have a battery disconnect switch. With the switch on or off (doesn't matter). I am not getting any 12v power to lights, refrig, etc.

I'vI know the batteries are bad, maybe that's the problem, but the converter should be supplying 12v from the shore power I think.

I've checked the fuses, all of them. When I pull some of them, the red LED comes on.

Any suggestions?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you check the breaker for the converter in the 120v side? Do you have a multimeter? James


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Unplug the batteries and then give it a shot... battery may be causing short...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tripped GFI in the bathroom? Are you getting 120 to your outlets when on shore power? Is the fan in the converter running?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I do have 110 power throughout the RV, only missing the 12v.
I've switched the battery disconnect off. The disconnect is on th epositive side, so maybe I'll also disconnect the ground as well to completely isolate the batteries.
I've tripped and reset the 110 breaker multiple times. I know it is receiving power as I stuck my finger onto the wrong place and found out. I do have a meter though for a more "advanced" test.
The fan in the converter is not running.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well these things can die from time to time. Takes about 30 minutes to replace, just 4 wires. Take the cover off and look under the breaker/fuse panel and you will see the converter.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good time to buy a better one. A nice 3 step charging type so you dont cook your battery. And you can claim a "MOD" when done.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Good time to buy a better one. A nice 3 step charging type so you dont cook your battery. And you can claim a "MOD" when done.


Good idea, that's what happened to the batteries before I installed the disconnect switch.

Thanks All, I kind of figured it was toast, just wanted to confirm with the experts.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Just making sure you did check the reverse polarity fuse?? It is the 40A one.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vikecowboy said:


> Just making sure you did check the reverse polarity fuse?? It is the 40A one.


These fuses only isolate the converter from the battery and do not prevent the converter from supplying voltage to the DC panel when on shore power.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Well these things can die from time to time. Takes about 30 minutes to replace, just 4 wires. Take the cover off and look under the breaker/fuse panel and you will see the converter.


Uhhh, Andy, perhaps you should specify to unplug from shore power first








We don't need to hear about a repeat of the finger multimeter incident!!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Good time to buy a better one. A nice 3 step charging type so you dont cook your battery. And you can claim a "MOD" when done.


From what I have read previously on this site, and from the questions I asked when my unit was new (1-year ago) the WFCO is supposed to be a relatively good quality 3-stage charging unit. Is this not correct?


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Recently I had AC power (micowave) but no DC power - (radio, AC would not run, lights very dim, etc). Turned out to be the 40A battery reverse polarity fuse. I was plugged into shore power when this happened.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

daslobo777 said:


> ....the WFCO is supposed to be a relatively good quality 3-stage charging unit. Is this not correct?


It is. However they were not installed in the Outbacks until the 2006 model year, maybe 2005.

ON EDIT: I believe that the newer WFCO converters installed were of the 8955 variety and can be found HERE for $197 if you need a replacement.

BestConverters.com also has a retrofit kit for us with the older 1 stage converters to convert them to 3 stage.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vikecowboy said:


> Recently I had AC power (micowave) but no DC power - (radio, AC would not run, lights very dim, etc). Turned out to be the 40A battery reverse polarity fuse. I was plugged into shore power when this happened.


Lights are all DC so you had DC power. It sounds like you had/have issues with the converter or you have a loose ground/neutral. I promise that the 40 amp reverse polarity fuses have NO impact on your ability to run any system in your trailer. The loss of the fuse is the same as removing your batteries and just supplying power with the converter.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Well these things can die from time to time. Takes about 30 minutes to replace, just 4 wires. Take the cover off and look under the breaker/fuse panel and you will see the converter.


Uhhh, Andy, perhaps you should specify to unplug from shore power first








We don't need to hear about a repeat of the finger multimeter incident!!!















[/quote]

Where is the challenge in that!!!


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

That is what I thought - I should have dc power even if the batteries are unhooked.

However, my DC voltage was way down - like 6 vdc. Found the damaged 40A fuse and replaced it and everything started working. I then had over 12 vdc coming out of the batteries.

I have a 2007 25RSS.


----------

